# Cream of Wheat Fire Forming



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with the "Cream of Wheat" fire forming method? Sounded interesting so I checked it out on YouTube. I may be needing to fire form some brass here in the next little bit & was just curious. I don't want to use up a bunch of components if I don't have to of course.

Or if you have any other recommendations I'm all ears.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> Does anyone have experience with the "Cream of Wheat" fire forming method? Sounded interesting so I checked it out on YouTube. I may be needing to fire form some brass here in the next little bit & was just curious. I don't want to use up a bunch of components if I don't have to of course.
> 
> Or if you have any other recommendations I'm all ears.


I use corn meal with a little ball of toilet paper on top. The barrel will get surprisingly hot so allow plenty of time to run all your shells if you are doing a lot.

I use a pistol powder; Unique.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I used 8grs Unique, loose tissue, corn meal and loose tissue on top of that to fire-form some 6mm AI and 22-250 AI. I did it in my garage with no problems. It worked great.

I also used a buddies hydraulic fire-former. Pretty nifty unit.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've seen the hydraulic dies - they look pretty cool! Dang spendy though.

Derek - are you talking about firing new brass in a standard chamber rifle? I've always just loaded new brass as is, and then head to the range. The only prep I do for new brass is quickly neck size it to clean up the necks. I really haven't noticed much of a difference in accuracy between new brass and my neck sized, fired brass.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

waspocrew said:


> Derek - are you talking about firing new brass in a standard chamber rifle? I've always just loaded new brass as is, and then head to the range. The only prep I do for new brass is quickly neck size it to clean up the necks. I really haven't noticed much of a difference in accuracy between new brass and my neck sized, fired brass.


No, I'm talking about taking some "standard caliber" brass and "wildcatting" them into something that is pretty difficult to come by and $$$... specifically 7mmRM/300WM/338WM to 308 Norma Mag.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

derekp1999 said:


> No, I'm talking about taking some "standard caliber" brass and "wildcatting" them into something that is pretty difficult to come by and $$$... specifically 7mmRM/300WM/338WM to 308 Norma Mag.


Sounds like you must be helping out Nambaster with his 308 Norma Mag!

I'm interested to see how it all turns out!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

waspocrew said:


> Sounds like you must be helping out Nambaster with his 308 Norma Mag!
> I'm interested to see how it all turns out!


Yes, sir, hoping to end up with a thunderous elk round with a reasonable price tag when we're all done.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On all of my wildcat/fireforming cases I have just used them for practice rounds and have found that even when just fire forming I would get decent velocities and accuracy out of them. Then of course you will have the fire formed case where you can get a little bit more velocity out of. 

The ones that I have fire formed are 7-30 Waters out of 30-30, .357 Herrett out of .30-30, 30 Herrett out of .30-30, and 6.5mm TCU out of .223 Remington.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

We've kicked around three options as opposed to spending the big money to just buy the Norma brass (something like $150 per 100 brass)... neck up the 7mm Remington Mag, neck down the .338 Win Mag, or knock back the shoulder on the 300 Win Mag. 

Both the 7mm and the .338WM by all measurements I can see and also from what I read still come up a short in the overall case length, not by much though... perhaps maybe 0.06" or 1.5mm. The 300WM appears to have material to spare but would require knocking the shoulder back by about 0.11" or 2.8mm. So now the question... would you guys just neck up or down the 7mm or 338WM and fire form to the chamber and deal with brass that is just a hair shorter than factory spec? Or would you go with the 300WM and knock the shoulder back? Is knocking a shoulder back overly difficult?

I have some random spare brass lying around of each so I'm going to try resizing a couple of each caliber, but I'd like to know what I'm getting myself into!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would go with the 7mm Rem mag or the .338 Win mag and deal with the shortened neck. Over time it will stretch out to be within specs.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

gotta love the easter bunny... No more worrying about fire forming.....


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Man that is one sexy bag of brass!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice brass.-----SS


----------

